# New Family Members



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Below you will see two very beautiful birds that I acquired (with the help of Renee ,Lovebirds) today. They are in their own section of the new loft and seem to be very people friendly. I guess that is because Renee takes care of her babys. I put them in their new home about 6:am today when I returned from the post office. Renee shipped them about 2m yesterday and they arrived about 5:30 this morning at the post office. Not bad for an overnight shipment. I can't thank Renee enough for letting me own these two beautiful birds. OH! Almost forgot. As you can see from a couple of the pictures, they are outside the loft in the aviary. I put them out the window and they walked around for a while as I watched them, you will NEVER guess what they did. They went in through the drops and through the bobs on their own. I don't know if Renee has put them through bobs before but they just pushed them in and dropped to the floor like they had been doing it all their life. Quick learners. Thanks again Renee for the two beautiful birds. I hope they fly well.

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

More Pictures


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charis said:


> Adorable!


You said it all!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

How precious! I think they seem to be very pleased with their new home!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

They are absolutely stunning, George.  
Thanks for sharing them with us.

Cindy


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I can't get over how beautiful these two are! I love their markings  

Your loft is lovely also! So very clean. Not a green poo stain anywhere  !!

Lindi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Lovely birds in a lovely home.

Renee ... you raise some smart pigeons!

John


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh they're beautiful!  I love splashes like those. Good luck with them!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Rooster2312 said:


> I can't get over how beautiful these two are! I love their markings
> 
> Your loft is lovely also! So very clean. Not a green poo stain anywhere  !!
> 
> Lindi


The only reason the loft is so clean, is because it is new there are only six birds in the whole place. It will get messy enough when all the eggs hatch HAHAHA


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What beautiful birds, congratulations!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Couple of real lookers! They are very eye catching.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

What Pretty Babies They Are! Loved The Pics.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm joining my fellow members in the oooohing and aaahing department!

What absolutely STRIKING pijies! 

Well done in raising such lovely birds, Renee!!

You will have a ball with these two, George!!

HUGS AND SCRITCHES

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This was my next post to find.............. 
I'm so glad they got there safe and sound and QUICK!! That's great.
No......they have never been through a trap or even seen one. That's pretty funny that they went through them. They were in the back of the loft with a small aviary, so they've walked on wire before. You'd be surprised at the birds you can get that haven't walked on wire.
So.........good luck with them and we'll watch for regular updates.  
Oh, forgot to tell you, in case you want to keep up with it......they are 28 days old today.
Are they eating and drinking ok?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> This was my next post to find..............
> I'm so glad they got there safe and sound and QUICK!! That's great.
> No......they have never been through a trap or even seen one. That's pretty funny that they went through them. They were in the back of the loft with a small aviary, so they've walked on wire before. You'd be surprised at the birds you can get that haven't walked on wire.
> So.........good luck with them and we'll watch for regular updates.
> ...


I saw them drinking but not eating. There is seed all over the place but I have not actually seen them eating. I will check their crops tonight and see how they are doing. Did you have them on any particular feeding schedule?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I saw them drinking but not eating. There is seed all over the place but I have not actually seen them eating. I will check their crops tonight and see how they are doing. *Did you have them on any particular feeding schedule?*


yea...........24/7....... 
When I wean my babies, I leave food in front of them until they are about 30 to 32 days old. Usually by that time, they are up on perches, flying in the loft pretty good.........then, I start feeding them twice a day for about a week or so and start calling them and shaking the can. After that, I feed them one day in the morning only and start making them trap the next day. 
You can work it any way you want to. That's just how I do it. Some people actually start calling/shaking the can every time they feed them, even when they are babies. They learn soon enough the way I do it.....so that's what I do.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I have feed, red grit and oyster shells in separate open bowls so it is easy for them to get to it. I saw the water on the floor outside the waterer and I saw them drink. I haven't seen them eat but there is a mess of seeds all over the floor I would assume they ate but I will make sure. Have you hand fed them anything? They seem to fly very well. They fly from the floor up to the aviary and walk around outside and I saw them go in and out of the drop trap several times without going through. I guess they are inquisitive about everything at their age.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I have feed, red grit and oyster shells in separate open bowls so it is easy for them to get to it. I saw the water on the floor outside the waterer and I saw them drink. I haven't seen them eat but there is a mess of seeds all over the floor I would assume they ate but I will make sure. Have you hand fed them anything? They seem to fly very well. They fly from the floor up to the aviary and walk around outside and I saw them go in and out of the drop trap several times without going through. I guess they are inquisitive about everything at their age.
> 
> George


Darn..........the phone has rung off the hook since I got home......... 
so.........if they've scattered seeds, they are eating. They're just looking for the good stuff. I haven't hand fed them at all. The pen they were in wasn't real big and they didn't do any flying in there. But they're just getting to the age where they should start flying up to perches and stuff. A couple other youngsters flew up to the shelf at 29 days old........so they're doing good.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

When you started feeding them twice a day, how long did you leave the feed down before you removed it?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Almost forgot, I checked their crops and one was pretty full and the other one, the larger of the two, didn't have very much and his keel felt a little sharp compared to the other one.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> When you started feeding them twice a day, how long did you leave the feed down before you removed it?


I don't know exactly,.......maybe 20 minutes or so? Actually, the first time you do that, they aren't REALLY hungry......I think it's more habit than anything else because they are so used to nibbling all day. But you take it up and feed again in the afternoon, and they will be a little hungrier.......then you take that up and they don't get fed again until the next morning......and they're a little hungrier still..........the main thing (I think) is that they have to learn that there's no more buffet. They eat when you feed them or they have to wait until the next meal. Takes a few days, but they DO learn. 
AND.......they are used to picking out what they like and leaving the rest. That habit has to be broken too. After a few days, they'll eat everything as long as you don't give them to much food.
Oh, I always measure my feed too. 1 ounce per bird. That means 1/2 ounce in the AM and 1/2 ounce in the PM for each bird.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Almost forgot, I checked their crops and one was pretty full and the other one, the larger of the two, didn't have very much and his keel felt a little sharp compared to the other one.


Maybe he hasn't eaten as much as the other today. He may take a day or so to get used to the new place. I wouldn't worry too much unless he continues to not eat, but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That is a beautiful pair of babies! I'm so glad they arrived safe and sound. 

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How are these guys doing? Has your wife named them yet?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George!!! I had missed this thread until today so that means I missed out on the pictures too!!!

I'm glad they arrived safely.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> George!!! I had missed this thread until today so that means I missed out on the pictures too!!!
> 
> I'm glad they arrived safely.


Oh, I didn't realize the pictures had been deleted.........


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I don't know why the pictures are deleted but they are not there. Renee, the birds are doing great. They are eating and drinking. Last night I took up the feed. I put it down this morning and they didn't pay much attention to it. I waited about 20 min. and took it up again. I put the water pan in the aviary and they both took baths. I put the feed down tonight about 6pm and they sat around and looked at it for a while and then they flew down to the floor and started eating like crazy. I let them eat for about 15 min. and when they went to drink, I took up the feed again. I will do the same tomorrow and shake the noise maker (small gatoraid bottle with marbles in it)to get them to associate it with feed. I will keep this up for about a week and then see if they will trap and go through the bobs like they did the other day. Here are the pictures again. My wife is still thinking about names.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sounds like you've got it under control. I sent all my babies to the race in NC, gave you these two so I wouldn't have to train any more birds and guess what..........went to an auction last night and bought two babies.  
Now I've got to trap train two...............


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

You must be a glutton for punishment.  I know how it is, there is just something about them that draws you to them.

George


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, thanks for putting the pictures up. They are beautiful little guys and you know they're healthy because they came from Renee. Good luck with the training.


----------

